# New big scale Triebflugel (Luft 46)



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This in MiniArt's new 1/35 Focke Wulf Triebflugel, the kraziest idea those krazy Nazi mad scientists ever came up with:


MiniArt 1/35 Focke-Wulf Triebflugel


The base is, I think, an old plastic toiletries case.
The nervous resin pilot is by a company (or guy in a garage) named Aerobonus.
I made the ladder out of basswood from my wife's dollhouse supplies.


I didn't bother with the highly detailed cannon bays.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Nazis is the craziest peoples!!!


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Yeup German scientist come up with some funky concepts, some completely practical, like Der, v-1 und das v-2, which became Mercury, yeup shame about the past, but some interesting inventions come from Germany. Die Glockie is fascinating, ufo? who knows?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I have built and currently painting the Amusing Hobby 1/48 version. A pretty simple kit with good fit but misleading instructions, or perhaps just alternative parts never mentioned.  Your Miniart one came out nicely, as always.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

Nice build and paint job. I have never seen this before. Was this craft fictional, just on the drawing board or was a prototype really built?

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Phillip1 said:


> John,
> 
> Nice build and paint job. I have never seen this before. Was this craft fictional, just on the drawing board or was a prototype really built?
> 
> Phillip1



It's one of those "Luft 46" designs that was planned, but never made it off the drawing boards.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow... that looks fantastic! 

You did a super job on that thing, and if anyone was ever going to believe it was real, your model will be the one to convince them! I wanted to get this when I saw it, but it's a bit big, and a bit expensive, for me. I tend to save money at that level for Gundam kits!

Still, it's great to see yours built so well. Now I have to rethink my stance on buying this one!


----------

